# White on Top



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Well i had a new experience on sunday, i was throwing plugs after work at tappan, got into about 6,000,000 white bass on a popper. Kept these ones for sandwiches. I have never seen them eating on top before, pretty exciting.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Outstanding. The largest blitz I have seen has been from white bass, what had to be literally a hundred thousand of them smashing shad fry on the surface of Brookville reservoir in SE Indiana. We're talking a 10 acre pod of fish.

Moronids rock. Well done.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> Outstanding. The largest blitz I have seen has been from white bass, what had to be literally a hundred thousand of them smashing shad fry on the surface of Brookville reservoir in SE Indiana. We're talking a 10 acre pod of fish.
> 
> Moronids rock. Well done.



Can you point me in a good direction for hybrids, not that secret creek of yours, just a good place to start, somewhere i can wade or fish from shore. After catching these spunky little guys, I want to tackle their bigger cousins.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If I recall, you are pretty far north. You're gonna have to come south quite a ways to get into anything worth talking about.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> If I recall, you are pretty far north. You're gonna have to come south quite a ways to get into anything worth talking about.


well, i split my time between athens, ashland, and urichsville, so a trip from athens wouldnt be too bad. and i am willing to travel to get into some, i have to do it. 7wt handle them ok? or should i bring the 9


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

7 weight is plenty. 

I've caught bigger ones on a 5 weight but it's not good for the fish. My personal opinion is 6 should be the smallest, a 7 is better. I use a Scott G series 9'6" 6 weight, a Flextec 10' 7 weight, a Scott G series 9' 9 weight & a T&T 9'6" 9 weight. 1x 20 lb. tippet.

I'm about to start using a Scott G series 9' 10 weight. I love Ebay. 


I throw a lot of big ass flies & I'm also going to tackle musky on the long rod this year, hopefully. I'll shoot you a PM where you can pick up some line sides in your area.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice! I have not kept white bass in several years, but last time I did I remember them being pretty tasty.

Is that a Popovic's Banger?


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Very nice! I have not kept white bass in several years, but last time I did I remember them being pretty tasty.
> 
> Is that a Popovic's Banger?


honestly i dont really know, it was on sale at mad river for a dollar or two, so i grabbed a bunch


----------

